# مرحبا . اعطوني انجيل متى المكتوب بالعبرية و شكرا



## manssour1 (2 فبراير 2016)

مرحبا . اعطوني انجيل متى المكتوب بالعبرية و شكرا


----------



## aymonded (2 فبراير 2016)

*ممكن تدخل هنا هاتلاقي الكتاب المقدس كله بجميع اللغات ومن ضمنها العبرية واليوناينة

http://studybible.info/*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 فبراير 2016)

*عزيزى   لماذا   تكرس  حياتك فقط للتحدى  والمقاومة.
1- لقد كتب معلمنا مار متى  البشارة المنسوبة اليه  -بنفسه.كتبها كاملةً وقد ذهب فريق لا يستهان به من النقاد انه دونها فى وقتٍ  ما قبيل  الحرب اليهودية { 66م-70م } والتى انتهت بسقوط اورشاليم وتدمير الهيكل وتشتيت اليهود الشتات الاول .

2- كتب القديس مارمتى انجيله -لكل المسيحين عموماً- لكن هناك عناية خاصة واستعداد  خاص للمسيحين من  خلفية يهودية ....والمعنى  اى لهم دراية بالتوراه والمام باحكامها  وباقتباساتها  وبمدارشات اليهود  وعاداتهم.......ولكن ليس معنى ذلك - إن هذا الانجيل مكتوب حصرياً وقصرياً لليهود فقط لاغير ولا احد الا اليهود او   ان غير اليهودى اذا طالعه    اذنب -   هذا اسمه تعسفاً..
- وصلنا ان القديس متى اقتبس اقتباسات ايمانية نبوية مركبة تتضمن الاقتباس المنهجى الموضوعى اكثر منه اللفظى ...وقد كوّن  تراكيب مجمعة من نبوات متكاملة وردت فى كتب اليهود المقدسة -لتقديم  حقائق إيمانية  متكاملة .وهذا هو المعنى انه كتب الانجيل المنسوب اليه - كتبه  حقاً  بشخصه  هو لليهود.
3- كتب القديس  :بعض الفاظ المسيح وعباراته المميزة واصطلحات محددة  بالتعبيرات العبرية والارامية  ووفقاً لرغبة معينة للاشارة الى اعراف وامثال دراجة عند اليهود المشرقين وبالفاظهم ..
4- قام نفس القديس  بترجمة إنجيله  هو الى اليونانية التى هى اللغة العالمية   تعميماً للفائدة .
قيل ان القديس بونتينوس ناظر مدرسة الاسكندرية اللاهوتية المسيحية تحصل على نسخة من الانجيل لمتى بالعبري ..ولكنها فقدت من مكتبة البطريريكية فى عصور الاضطهاد...وباقً الترجمة التى قام بها متى شخصياً   وان كان نسبت بعض مدارس النقد والتشكيك المحدثة  ترجمة الانجيل الى توماس او ماركوس  كترجمة ولكن تبقي هذه الاراء  تعوزها الاثباتات وتبقي اراء لاتقدم ولا تؤءخر شيئاً.
-------​*


----------



## manssour1 (9 أبريل 2016)

ما زلتم لم تجيبوني على السؤال .


----------



## manssour1 (9 أبريل 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *ممكن تدخل هنا هاتلاقي الكتاب المقدس كله بجميع اللغات ومن ضمنها العبرية واليوناينة
> 
> http://studybible.info/*​


في هدا الموقع ارني فيه انجيل متى المكتوب باللعة العبرية . بحثت و لم اجد


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 أبريل 2016)

http://drghaly.com/articles/display/11283


----------



## manssour1 (10 أبريل 2016)

أنا أقصد بسؤالي ان تعطوني نص انجيل متى بالعبرية . يعني الاصحاح الاول مثلا مكتوب باللغة العبرية و.الاصحاح الثاني مكتوب بالعبرية  و هكدا الى ان تصل الى الاصحاح الاخير من متى و يكون ايضا مكتوب بالعبرية. فهمتم الان السؤال


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أبريل 2016)

manssour1 قال:


> أنا أقصد بسؤالي ان تعطوني نص انجيل متى بالعبرية . يعني الاصحاح الاول مثلا مكتوب باللغة العبرية و.الاصحاح الثاني مكتوب بالعبرية  و هكدا الى ان تصل الى الاصحاح الاخير من متى و يكون ايضا مكتوب بالعبرية. فهمتم الان السؤال


ترجمة ولا نص أصلي؟


----------



## manssour1 (10 أبريل 2016)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ترجمة ولا نص أصلي؟


اريد نص أصلي . فان لم تجد فاعطني النص المترجم و شكرا


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أبريل 2016)

manssour1 قال:


> اريد نص أصلي . فان لم تجد فاعطني النص المترجم و شكرا



لا يوجد نص أصلي باللغة العبرية لإنجيل متى من الأساس، العهد الجديد كُتب باليونانية.

إبحث عن Hebrew New Testament لـ 
The Bible Society in Israel وحملها أو إقرأها وهي مترجمة أصلا عن النص اليوناني.


----------



## شاهير (14 أبريل 2016)

يقول ابونا متي المسكين في تقسير انجيل متي 



http://www.up-00.com/


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 أبريل 2016)

*


شاهير قال:



يقول ابونا متي المسكين في تقسير انجيل متي 



http://www.up-00.com/

أنقر للتوسيع...


إليك النص الكامل لما قالة الاب متى المسكين في هذا الشأن :

(1 - الأصالة الرسولية لإنجيل القديس متى واللغة التي كُتب بها

لقد بدأ القديس متى بكتابة إنجيله ليس بشكله الحاضر باللغة اليونانية ولكن باللغة التي كان يسمعها من المسيح، أي باللغة الأرامية والعبرانية، وهذه الحقيقة تقدِّم لها كل الشواهد بالتأكيد. وأول إشارة وصلتنا هي عن المؤرِّخ يوسابيوس نقلاً من مخطوطة تحكي أن بابياس أسقف هيراكليا بآسيا الصغرى يقول: [متَّى كاتب (جمع معاً) كل الأحاديث باللغة العبرية `Ebra…di dialإ،ktJ t¦ log…a sunegr£yato وعنه أخذ كل واحد وشرح بقدر ما استطاع.]( ) 
وهذه المعلومة ينقلها بابياس عن الرسل أنفسهم. ويقص القديس إيرينيئوس قائلاً: [إن متى أيضاً كتب إنجيلاً بين العبرانيين بلغتهم الخاصة.]( ) 
كما أن هناك شهادة أخرى ذات وزن عالٍ، وهي شهادة المؤرِّخ يوسابيوس عن بنتينوس الإسكندري يقول فيها:
 [يُقال عن بنتينوس إنه ذهب إلى الهند (سنة 195م) فوجد هناك إنجيل ق. متى بين مسيحيي تلك الديار، الذين كان قد خدمهم برثلماوس أحد الرسل وترك بينهم إنجيل القديس متى باللغة العبرانية الذي كان معهم حتى ذلك الوقت.]( ) 
ويؤيِّد هذا الخبر القديس جيروم( )، علماً بأن بنتينوس كان علاَّمة ويُتقِن العبرية ويستطيع أن يُميِّز الإنجيل الذي رآه. ومعروف أن كل الكرازة في بلاد العالم كانت تتركَّز في البداية بين اليهود، وكان من الأمور الهامة جداً أن يكون بين أيديهم إنجيل بلغتهم. من هنا جاءت أهمية إنجيل ق. متى باللغة العبرية.

وإليك أيضاً شهادة من أوريجانوس كما سجَّلها يوسابيوس: [الإنجيل الذي بُدئ بكتابته بواسطة القديس متى، الذي كان سابقاً عشَّاراً وبعد ذلك رسولاً ليسوع المسيح، كتبه بالعبرية وسلَّمه للمؤمنين اليهود]( ). ثم يكمِّل أوريجانوس قائلاً: إن هذا هو التقليد الذي استلمه æj ™n paradÒsei maqèn ، وأوريجانوس لا يُستهان بعلمه وتقاريره فكلها يأخذها جميع العلماء أخذ ثقة واحترام. ويقرِّر يوسابيوس: [لأن القديس متى إذ كان قد كرز سابقاً لليهود بالعبرية، فحينما دُعي للخدمة إلى بلاد أخرى سلَّمهم الإنجيل بلغتهم، لكي يسد إنجيله عن وجوده بينهم.]( ) 
وينقل لنا العالِم ماير عن يوسابيوس أيضاً: [لقد قُرئ (الإنجيل) في مساء السبت بواسطة مترجم، لأن متى كتب إنجيله باللغة العبرية.]( ) 
ويشهد القديس كيرلس الأُورشليمي في عظاته التعليمية قائلاً: [إن القديس متى الذي كتب إنجيله بالعبرية هو الذي قال هذا.]( ) 
ويشهد القديس إبيفانيوس قائلاً: [إن متى هو الوحيد بين كُتَّاب العهد الجديد الذي سجَّل الإنجيل وكرز به بين العبرانيين وبالحروف العبرية.]( ) 
كذلك يشهد ق. إبيفانيوس عن قصة رجل يهودي متنصِّر كيف اكتشف إنجيل القديس متى بالعبرية داخل خزانة مغلقة( ).
كما يشهد جيروم في مقدِّمة شرحه لإنجيل ق. متى: [إن متى في اليهودية كتب إنجيله باللغة العبرية أساساً من أجل منفعة اليهود الذين يؤمنون بالمسيح]( ). كما يشهد في كتابه: “مشاهير الرجال” إنه وجد نسخة من إنجيل ق. متى بالعبرية في بيريه Beroea بسوريا وقام بنسخه حرفياً( ). ويكرر هذا الخبر عدة مرَّات في كتاباته الأخرى( ). كذلك لنا شهادة غريغوريوس  
النزينزي وذهبي الفم وأوغسطينوس وبقية الآباء، وشهادات آباء الكنيسة السريانية التي قام بجمعها العالِم السمعاني( ).
كل هذه الشهادات مضافاً إليها التقليد الراسخ المسلَّم للآباء إنما توفِّر يقيناً ضد كل محاولات النقد الجزافي في الكتب الحديثة. فالمتيقن في الكنيسة منذ البدء أن ق. متى كتب إنجيله أولاً بالعبرية.
ولكن الأسباب التي حاقت بالنسخ الأُولى لهذا الإنجيل المكتوب باللغة العبرية فأفقدته رصانته وقانونيته ثم وجوده، هي حيازة هراطقة كثيرين لإنجيل ق. متى بالعبرية المحرَّفة( ) مما جعل الكنيسة تبتعد عنه، هذا بجوار أن استخدامه بين اليهود توقَّف فتوقَّفت نساخته حتى ضاع الموجود منه.
وبالمقابل فإن وجود النسخة اليونانية من قديم الزمان، واعتماد الكنيسة عليها، جعل في الظاهر أن إنجيل ق. متى باللغة اليونانية هو الأصلي، ولكن الشواهد التي يقدِّمها العالِم الألماني ماير بأسماء العلماء الذين يشهدون بوجود النسخة العبرية، ثم كيف انتقل الثقل إلى الإنجيل المترجم للغة اليونانية، ربما تملأ صفحة بأكملها. كذلك محاولة كثير من العلماء لجعل إنجيل ق. متى بالعبرية ينتسب لإنجيل العبرانيين المنحول المكتوب بالعبرية أصلاً هو افتراء محض، ويشهد بذلك القديس جيروم الذي يثبت أنه يعرف كلا الإنجيلين والفارق الكبير بينهما. على أن إنجيل العبرانيين الذي كان في يد الهراطقة محسوب أنه إنجيل مزيَّف منذ زمان طويل جداً.
والترجمة التي حدثت لإنجيل ق. متى من اللغة العبرية إلى اللغة اليونانية جاء فيها (الشواهد من السبعينية) ما يوحي أنها غير مترجمة من العبرية، بسبب أن معظم الاقتباسات التي من العهد القديم مأخوذة من النسخة السبعينية وهي باليونانية. ولكن يرد على ذلك العالِم ماير بقوله: إن الذي يترجم إلى اللغة اليونانية لا يأخذ الشواهد من الأصل العبري، بل من الأسهل له جداً أن يعتمد على السبعينية اليونانية. ولكن يذكر العالِم ماير أن هناك أيضاً عدة استشهادات من العهد القديم في الإنجيل اليوناني للقديس متى مأخوذة من التوراة العبرية.
ومن الثابت علمياً وتقليدياً أن النسخة اليونانية لإنجيل القديس متى التي بين أيدينا اليوم هي  
نسخة مترجمة من الأصل العبري، ويؤكِّد هذا جميع الشواهد القديمة التي عثرنا عليها في شهادات الآباء القدامى. على أن النسخة اليونانية هي ترجمة طبق الأصل من العبري بحسب دراسات العلماء، والذي يثبت ذلك باليقين أن الكنيسة بدأت تستخدم النسخة اليونانية بنفس زمن قدم النسخة العبرية، فلو كان هناك أي اختلاف لكانت رفضته الكنيسة. وتهمّنا جداً شهادة القديس جيروم في ذلك لأنه كان يمتلك نسخة بالعبرية نسخها بيده من النسخة التي وجدها في سوريا، وكان يمتلك في نفس الوقت النسخة اليونانية، ولم يُشِر إطلاقاً إلى أي اختلاف بينهما. وقد أشار ق. جيروم في شرحه لإنجيل ق. متى إلى أن النسخة اليونانية هي ترجمة حرفية من النسخة العبرية.
وقد قدَّم يوسابيوس شهادته في ذلك مؤكِّداً صحة شهادة ق. جيروم. لذلك يشجب العالِم الألماني ماير كل محاولة لجعل الترجمة اليونانية لإنجيل ق. متى بالعبرية ترجمة غير ملتزمة أو بحرِّية أو ذات إضافات، ويستشهد على ذلك بعدة شخصيات علمية ألمانية.
ولكن الذي نقبله علمياً هو أن ق. متى لم يؤلِّف إنجيلاً بالمعنى التحريري، ولكنه بحسب تقرير بابياس المنقول إلينا من خلال يوسابيوس (H.E. III, 39): [متى كتب (أو جمع معاً) كل الأحاديث t¦ log…a sunegr£yato] التي تعني: “جمع أو وضع الكلام معاً في ترتيب”.
ويُلاحَظ هنا أن القديس متى لم يقم بشرح الأقوال المنقولة، ولكنه قام فقط بتجميعها على هيئة مجموعة منسَّقة Collection.
وهكذا أمكن للعالِم ماير أن ينتهي في بحثه بأن إنجيل ق. متى بحسب بابياس هو عملية جمع وتنسيق لأقوال المسيح، ذلك باللسان العبري، ولكن لم يصل إلى المفهوم الكامل للترتيب التاريخي للإنجيل. غير أن ذلك لا يمنع أن يكون ق. متى قد أعطى مقدِّمات للأقوال تكون ذات مفهوم تاريخي. وهكذا يكون قد أعطى إنجيلاً بالعبرية يكفي أن يكون متكاملاً، الذي بمقتضاه أخذ ق. متى لقب صاحب هذا الإنجيل الذي دُعي: “الإنجيل بحسب القديس متى” بملء الصحة والالتزام!! غير أنه بترجمته إلى اللغة اليونانية يصح أن يكون العنصر التاريخي فيه قد ازداد وضوحاً، وبذلك قبلته الكنيسة حائزاً على قانونيته باعتباره التأليف الأصلي للقديس متى، ذلك بحسب وجهة نظر كل من إيرينيئوس وأوريجانوس ويوسابيوس وإبيفانيوس وجيروم والآخرين.
كذلك فالذي نفهمه من عملية الترجمة من العبرية إلى اليونانية أن الإنجيل العبري قد جاز بالضرورة عملية تنسيق تنقيحي ليدخل إلى اللسان اليوناني، ولكن لكي يدخل تحت تقديس كلمة  
رسولي كان يتحتَّم أن يكون بنفس روح وفهم الأصل العبري الذي اضطلع به ق. متى الرسول، الأمر الذي جاز به أن تؤخذ منه الشواهد والنصوص لدى الآباء باعتبار أنها على ذمة ق. متى الرسول. على أن آخر شاهد لوجود إنجيل ق. متى الأصلي باللغة العبرية هو القديس جيروم( ) كما وجده في مكتبة بامفيليوس في قيصرية.
أمَّا مترجم إنجيل القديس متى من العبرية إلى اليونانية، فبحسب الفحص العلمي الدقيق لواقع الإنجيل باللغة اليونانية، يتضح أن المترجم هو شخص واحد بمفرده بسبب الأسلوب والنمط الواحد في التعبير الذي يسري في كل أجزاء الإنجيل( ). أمَّا مَنْ هو هذا الشخص الذي قام بهذه الترجمة فيقرِّر جيروم أنه ليس لديه تحقيق مقنع لأن الآراء كثيرة للغاية. فمن قائل إنه القديس متى نفسه لأنه كان يعرف اللسان اليوناني، ومن قائل بل تلاميذه، أو أحد الرسل أو ربما ق. يوحنا الرسول، أو تحت عناية عدَّة رسل، فهي تخمينات لا يؤيدها برهان.
ï‚§ ويقول العالِم روبرتسن: [لا يوجد أي سبب حقيقي يمنع أن يكون ق. متى هو كاتب إنجيله باللغتين العبرية واليونانية.]( ) 
ï‚§ كذلك يقول العالِم ر. ك. هـ. لينسكي: [إن ق. متى هو مؤلف إنجيله بأكمله، وقد دعَّمه ببعض المقولات باللغة العبرية.]( ) 
ï‚§ ويقول العالِم س. جريدانوس: [إن ق. متى هو الذي كتب إنجيله باللغة العبرية، ولكن الذي ترجمه إلى اليونانية ربما كاتب آخر.]( ) 
ï‚§ أمَّا العالِم ن. ب. ستونهاوس فيعتقد أن رسولية إنجيل ق. متى راسخة في الكنيسة بكل ما في الكنيسة القديمة من تقليد.]( ) 

ï‚§ والعالِم ر. هـ. جوندري يؤكِّد أن ق. متى هو حقـًّا الذي كتب الإنجيل المعروف باسمه( ).
ï‚§ كما يؤكِّد هذا العالِم أيضاً أن ق. متى كان مُلماً بعدة لغات، وهذا واضح من اقتباساته من العهد القديم سواء من السبعينية أو العبرية، لأنه يوجد امتزاج عجيب في الآيات المقتبسة من السبعينية اليونانية مع التوراة العبرية وبقايا الأرامية( ).
ï‚§ كما يؤكِّد العلاَّمة جوودسبيد ومعه العلاَّمة ج. ميليجان( ) أن ق. متى كان يعرف الكتابة المختصرة hand- short وقد حقَّقا ذلك باكتشاف وثائق على البردى، إذ وجدا في إحداها حرفي: (KS) وهي اختصار كلمة Kyrios. ويؤكِّد العالِم تييد( ) - وهو عالم البرديات الألماني - أن استعمال طريقة الاختزال هذه - خاصة في اسم الرب - هي نفس طريقة اليهود في اختزال اسم الله يهوه YHWH بهذه الحروف الأربعة تعبيراً عن اسم الله باختصار، وقد ضاع نطقها الأصلي بمرور الزمن وبقي الاختصار بالحروف الأربعة. علماً بأننا قد رجَّحنا أيضاً طريقة الكتابة المختصرة عند القديس مرقس إذ رأينا أنه كان يسجِّل مباشرة من فم المسيح.
وتقول بعض التحقيقات إن ق. متى خدم بإنجيله أول ما خدم في الجليل موطن الأقوال المستقاة، وعلَّم اليهود بمقتضاه حسب وصية الرب والمخلِّص أن يكرزوا في أُورشليم واليهودية والسامرة وإلى أقصى الأرض.
وقد قام العلاَّمة ماير الألماني بعملية مسح دقيق لإنجيل ق. متى فوجده مقسَّماً بحذق إلى خمسة أقسام على نمط تقسيم التوراة، كما سيأتي بالتفصيل.)
*


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 يوليو 2016)

manssour1 قال:


> مرحبا . اعطوني انجيل متى المكتوب بالعبرية و شكرا


*سلام المسيح
لمذا تريد انجل بالعبرية ممكن تضع الاسباب اخى الغالى.
نور المسيح يملى قلبك وذهنك*​


----------

